# Gas vs Charcoal- which and why?



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgain and LudiChris just had a big discussion about that...Oh, Jim Minion had some say too...Where's that thread???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I prefer charcoal.  I can easily sprinkle chunks or  chips on the coals and get a great smoke flavor.  I've never found a gas grill with a smoke box that provided the same effect.

  I have a gas grill, a charcoal grill and a WSM.  I use the gas grill for convenience.  The rest I use for flavor.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2005)

I am assuming you are asking for Grilling purposes vs. smoking.  If so here's my .02.

Charcoal = better flavor more time involved in getting the grill ready and clean up.

Gas = more convenience, less clean up and less flavor

If you are not in a hurry when grilling, charcoal is the way to go.  

If you are in a hurry, gas is the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought it was a grilling question all the way around but that raises a good question...

Grilling or Smoking??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

What Tex described is what I have always heard, and tried, and imho, it doesn't work anywhere near a charcoal grill.  I highly reccomend it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Taurus, for what its worth, I have used a gas grill for the last 26 years. I just got my first charcol grill a month ago. I'm enjoying playing with the fire, which I'll bet most kids do. I still use the gas grill and find that sometimes I'm using both at the same time. I don't think I'd ever give up either one right now. If I were you I'd get a decent gas grill and pick up a cheap charcol grill also. I did spend a little more on my charcol with a Weber 1 touch gold but hey, I'm worth it. Good luck with your decision and let us know what you do!


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 31, 2005)

The shorter the cook the less difference it makes IMO. I use charcoal because of the control it gives and does add to flavor. The amount of money I would need to spend on a gas grill to give what I can get on the fajita grill is 3 times. 
A cooker like a BGE might be a good choice, ceramics give you a lot of temp range.
Jim


----------



## Ratman (Apr 1, 2005)

As a third option, give Traeger Pellet Grills a look at.  You use wood pellets continuously fed thru a auger that allows you to cook 3 ways.  High, medium and smoke.  There's a link the BBQ Link section.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 1, 2005)

Bob,

Here are a couple of units that will last you a lifetime but definitely outside your budget but still something to think about in the long run:

http://www.bbqpits.com/cooks_&_chefs_combo_smoker.htm

http://www.bbqpits.com/20x42_grill_chef.htm

http://www.bbqpits.com/20x54_grill_chef.htm

You can get any of these mounted on a trailer as well.  

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

Bob as you get closer to that dream, be sure to post here.  I can tell you some horror stories, but I won't do so now because I don't want to discourage you!


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 1, 2005)

Dont forget to get advice from a reliable source.....








from someone who sells propane and propane accessories.

    sorry guys.. I just couldn't resist....     its too late in the day on friday.. I need a beer.. a good cold Alamo would be perfect right about now.  I tell ya whut.  Dang it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

I love that show...remember when the neighbors made burgers on the charcoal grill and everyone liked the charcoal burgers better?  And Peggy started smuggling in charcoal?

My favorite quotes..

"Peggy Hill, your feet big like boat!"

Bobby: "I'm a lover, not a.....I'm not even a lover!"

Boomhower: "dat ol ding dang went an mister oh ho came back and ...
                      shew."


----------



## Finney (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm just glad Gary didn't post when Hank was grilling at the nudist colony.


----------

